# my collection....not bad for a newb



## Ragnar66 (Apr 7, 2012)

My collection

http://profile.imageshack.us/user/jvc55349/


----------



## F250XLT (Apr 25, 2012)

You should list them all here in the thread, looks like a nice collection.


----------



## liveris flashlights (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice collection!


----------



## KSDeputy (Jan 23, 2013)

I have maybe a dozen flashlights. None are powerful enough for what I want to carry in my fanny pack/holster.


----------



## jkid1911 (Feb 2, 2013)

A very impressive collection. You should be very proud..!


----------

